# Saar-Mosel GRAVITY-Cup - Hoxberg



## MeMa (11. Oktober 2012)

Am 20.10. ist dort das DH-Rennen und jetzt wollte ich mal hören wer alles dort ist und es sich anschaut oder mitfährt?

Vielleicht fährt ja wer von Saarlouis aus und kann mich aktuellen Vollzeitkrüppel mitnehmen?


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

hi mema

also bis jetzt haben wir 40 voranmeldungen für das rennen

soll ich dir die alle hier reinschreiben?

sind auch leute aus sls dabei, sogar sehr viele

wenn du dich mit deiner behinderung bis fraulautern schleppen könntest hätte ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit für dich

guss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torti1 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibt´s irgendwo  ein Streckenprofil zu sehen?


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

immer bergab 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iY4E87W-_g"]kaschi Gravity team hoxberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.facebook.com/events/379722062095682/

guggst du da


----------



## m.detambel (15. Oktober 2012)

War heute kurz am spot und hab gesehn, dass ihr einiges neues habt. Da stellt sich mir die frage wie die raceline aussehen soll.
Je nachdem wie schwer, hab ich überlegt zum spaß mit zu fahren.


----------



## Mitglied (16. Oktober 2012)

Sind die "Freeride"Elemente wie Step-down und das große Gap beim Rennen auch integriert oder wie wird die Linie laufen?
Waren am Sonntag bei strömendem Regen dort. War, sagen wir mal, speziell. Unfassbar wieviel Dreck einem im unteren Teil entgegen fliegt.


----------



## Südwind (16. Oktober 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Sind die "Freeride"Elemente wie Step-down und das große Gap beim Rennen auch integriert oder wie wird die Linie laufen?
> Waren am Sonntag bei strömendem Regen dort. War, sagen wir mal, speziell. Unfassbar wieviel Dreck einem im unteren Teil entgegen fliegt.



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle "Freeride " Elemente integriert sind, aber diese können, soweit mein Kenntnisstand, alle über Chickenways (mit erheblichem Zeitverlust) umfahren werden. Die "Raceline" kann im unteren Drittel der Strecke variieren, wird am Freitag bzw. Samstag wetterabhängig entschieden.

LG


----------



## Mitglied (16. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich gelungene, toll gebaute Strecke übrigens. Super shape und flow.
Gibt es da Bau- oder Pflegetage an denen Unterstützung gebraucht wird oder kümmert sich Euer Team darum?
Sonst könntet ihr bei Bedarf hier mal einen Aufruf machen...


----------



## regenrohr (16. Oktober 2012)

mal eine Frage am Rande:
kann die Strecke immer, also Zeit- und Wetterunabhängig, befahren werden oder habt ihr "Öffnungszeiten" oder ist die Strecke gar an Tagen an denen keine Veranstaltung / Training ist, geschlossen?


----------



## audimaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ziemlich gelungene, toll gebaute Strecke übrigens. Super shape und flow.
> Gibt es da Bau- oder Pflegetage an denen Unterstützung gebraucht wird oder kümmert sich Euer Team darum?
> Sonst könntet ihr bei Bedarf hier mal einen Aufruf machen...


 
hallo

da wir als verein träger der strecke sind fällt die pflege natürlich auch auf uns zurück.
freut mich dass dir die strecke gefällt 


gruss


----------



## audimaster (17. Oktober 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> mal eine Frage am Rande:
> kann die Strecke immer, also Zeit- und Wetterunabhängig, befahren werden oder habt ihr "Öffnungszeiten" oder ist die Strecke gar an Tagen an denen keine Veranstaltung / Training ist, geschlossen?


 
hallo
die strecke wird von uns das das ganze jahr über genutzt
aus versicherungstechnichen gründen ist es uns aber sehr lieb wenn ihr zu unseren trainingszeiten also samstags ab 12 uhr dort fahrt


gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (17. Oktober 2012)

m.detambel schrieb:


> War heute kurz am spot und hab gesehn, dass ihr einiges neues habt. Da stellt sich mir die frage wie die raceline aussehen soll.
> Je nachdem wie schwer, hab ich überlegt zum spaß mit zu fahren.


 
hallo

alle gaps sind umfahrbar!
siehe post von südwind
mit dem schwer ist ansichtssache 
für den einen ist es kindergarten für den anderen die hölle

gruss

jochen


----------



## m.detambel (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info!
Wie funktioniert die Anmeldung?
Wenn meine Steckachse die Woche kommt, bin ich dabei.



audimaster schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> alle gaps sind umfahrbar!
> siehe post von südwind
> ...


----------



## audimaster (17. Oktober 2012)

guggst du

http://www.facebook.com/events/379722062095682/

http://www.facebook.com/SaarMoselGravityCup

gruss


----------



## regenrohr (17. Oktober 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> hallo
> die strecke wird von uns das das ganze jahr über genutzt
> aus versicherungstechnichen gründen ist es uns aber sehr lieb wenn ihr zu unseren trainingszeiten also samstags ab 12 uhr dort fahrt



danke für die Info, das klingt vernünftig, werden dann demnächst mal Samstags vorbei schauen...


----------



## MeMa (17. Oktober 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> danke für die Info, das klingt vernünftig, werden dann demnächst mal Samstags vorbei schauen...


----------



## audimaster (18. Oktober 2012)

AN ALLE DIE TEILNEHMEN WOLLEN


!!!AM SAMSTAG BESTEHT PROTEKTORENPFLICHT!!!

Das bedeutet im Klartext:

Rückenprotektor
Ellbogenprotektor
Knieschoner
Handschuhe
Fullface Helm

Es fährt NUR wer die Komplette Ausrüsung an hat!
Es werden keine Ausnahmen gemacht! Es wird auch nicht Diskutiert!

Wer damit ein Problem hat bleibt am besten zu Hause!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hier kann das Renngeschehen später LIVE verfolgt werden und man kann die Teilnehmer einsehen und alles als PDF abrufen, etc., etc.!!!!


----------



## MeMa (19. Oktober 2012)

Wo issn die Hütte wo man sich anmeldet?


----------



## Gangaman (19. Oktober 2012)

alles ausgeschildert


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2012)

Die *TEILNEHMERLISTE* wird regelmäßig aktualisiert!!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Wo issn die Hütte wo man sich anmeldet?



Du bist verletzt 
Wird sich nit angemeldet


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag!!!


----------



## Tob1as (20. Oktober 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


>



Klasse !
__

Hatte die Gropro an - vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand 

> GoPro Footage - Hoxberg Gravity Cup <


Hat echt Spaß gemacht !
GZ an den Hoxberg Gravity Ev,
"das erste mal" als Gastgeber ist mM gut gelungen !


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Hatte die Gropro an - vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand


Jo!! 




Und hier gibt's noch ein Video von L. Mai (#94)!!! Man beachte den Sound vom Freilauf!!


----------



## Gangaman (21. Oktober 2012)

das ist nicht der gewinner


----------



## Gangaman (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Endergebnisse


http://znts.de/zeitnahme/live_ergebnis_open.php?rallye_id=142


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (21. Oktober 2012)

ein paar Bilder des gestrigen Rennen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/photos/191901 (voten nicht verboten! )

weitere Bilder kann ich bei Nennung der Fahrernummer+bike gerne raussuchen.

kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> das ist nicht der gewinner



Ou Shit!!! Danke für den Hinweis! Die grüne Hose hat mich irritiert. Hab's korrigiert!! Sind ja nur 30 Plätze Unterschied! Also nicht der Rede Wert!! 

Übrigens: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!" Bist geil gefahren!!!!


----------



## bonny-m (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch Bilder von gestern!


www.mb-Photographie.de


----------



## audimaster (24. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen

am 24.08. ist es wieder soweit
die 2. auflage des saar mosel gravity cup startet in hoxberg
ihr seid alle dazu herzlich eingeladen

http://gravity-team-hoxberg.de/
https://www.facebook.com/events/533495783382002/
https://www.facebook.com/SaarMoselGravityCup

grüsse

euer gravity team hoxberg


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab schon "[email protected]" angeschrieben, bekomme bisher aber noch keine Antwort.

Ist es noch möglich sich für das Rennen in Hoxberg zu registrieren bzw sind noch Plätze frei???
Würde sehr gerne die komplette Serie mitfahren!?

Gruß Leo


----------



## audimaster (22. Juli 2013)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab schon "[email protected]" angeschrieben, bekomme bisher aber noch keine Antwort.
> 
> Ist es noch möglich sich für das Rennen in Hoxberg zu registrieren bzw sind noch Plätze frei???
> ...



servus leo
einfach einen beitrag obendrüber lesen 

kannst dich auf der homepage anmelden beispielsweise findest du da alle infos die du brauchst
auf unserem rennen am hoxberg gibts keine teilnehmerbegrenzung
also alle die lust und laune haben und sich trauen auf unserer strecke ans limit zu gehen sind herzlich eingeladen

http://gravity-team-hoxberg.de/
https://www.facebook.com/events/533495783382002/
https://www.facebook.com/SaarMoselGravityCup

gruss

jochen


----------



## Südwind (28. Juli 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, dass wir einen RedBull Eventcar fürs Rennen und die After Race Party haben werden? Falls nicht, tu ich es jetzt. 

Also, abgesehen von ein paar richtig, richtig flott bergab fahrenden Jungs (und auch Mädels) wird es am 24. August auf dem Hoxberg mit Sicherheit nicht langweilig werden!

CU


----------



## Südwind (18. August 2013)

Endspurt:
Schönes Wetter ist vorausgesagt, Strecke befindet sich in Topzustand, Red Bull schickt ein Eventcar 
und für Essen und Trinken (auch Kaffee und Kuchen!) ist bestens gesorgt!
Was will man mehr?







Man sieht sich!


----------



## audimaster (19. August 2013)

Nooba du sagst es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (24. August 2013)

Wo kann man die Ergebnisse lesen??


----------

